# rechner in html



## Haku (6. Juni 2011)

hi 
ich bin neu in dem bereich html und so
und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt was eig nicht schwer sein dürfte ^^

soll halt eine html schreiben 
in der ich rechnen kann 
soll dafür eine externe class benutzen mit den variablen und function 
die denn in der html aufrufen 
um die functionen zu benutzen rufe ich sie im javascript auf

ich hab es im php mit in include versucht aber da kommt dann immer nur "add ist null oder undefiniert"
und selbst wenn ich die function im javascript deklariere kommt als ergebnis bei 5 + 5 zum beispiel  NaN raus 


bitte hilfe 
und schon mal danke  im vorraus


----------



## Maniac (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du einen Taschenrechner bauen?
erstelle hierzu eine HTML-Datei welches das Layout und Design bereitstellt.
Ein Formular mit den Eingabe-Elementen welche über JS/AJAX an eine PHP-Datei übergeben werden und ausgerechnet werden. Durch den Callback des JS/AJAX kannst du das Ergebnis dann in der HTML-Datei weidergeben.
Durch deinen Post ist noch nicht ersichtlich wie du die Funktionen aufrufst.


----------



## Haku (6. Juni 2011)

naja man soll halt einzeln oder auch in ner zeichenkette die zahlen und rechenzeichen eingeben
und dann mit dem button "Ausrechnen" das ergebnis anzeigen

ich hab auch mal wo anders gefragt und er meinte das ich garkeine html brauche 
3 php dateien reichen auch


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2011)

Naja, HTML wirst Du brauchen, denn ein Formular oder Ähnliches wirst Du zur Eingabe benötigen. Wie auch Maniac würde ich anhand Deiner Beschreibung sagen, eine HTML-Datai, die mit JS/AJAX die Zeichenkette an eine php-Datei gibt, und das zurückgesendete Ergebnis anzeigt.

Simplerweise könnte man alles auch in HTML und JS machen, ohne eine Versendung an ein externes Script. Im Moment denke ich, ist Dein Fehler, dass Du die Zeicheneingabe (String) vor der Berechnung nicht nach "Zahl" wandelst.

http://www.hscripts.com/tutorials/javascript/type-conversions.php

mfg chmee


----------



## tombe (6. Juni 2011)

Wäre es nicht einfacher das löst das mit eine kleinen JavaScript?


----------



## Navy (6. Juni 2011)

Im Zweifel kannst Du auch alles direkt mit in HTML eingebetteten JavaScript machen. Php ist dafür weder zwingend nötig, noch ist es einfacher. Und ohne PHP fällt dann in diesem Fall auch die Abhängigkeit eines Webservers flach.


----------



## Haku (6. Juni 2011)

naja der sinn der aufgabe ist es ja mich in die objekt orientierung reinzufinden 
und dazu gehört ja auch class  datein zu benutzen


----------



## PuReSteeL (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn Javascript nicht Objekt orientiert ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

Das das Schlüsselwort class die Voraussetzung für OOP seien soll, halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Hier mal was für JS OOP: http://www.javascriptkit.com/javatutors/oopjs.shtml


----------

